# Can expat put utilities in their name



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Can an expat qualify and have utilities turned on in their name and rent an apartment? My GF does not work at a regular job so she can't prove any income to pay the bills. Can I do this as an expat with no job there either? 

thanks

art


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I don't know whether its possible on a rented place, but I have the utilities in my name for our house that I built.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Renting a house or apartment with or without a lease should be no problem. The utilities I'm not at all sure but most owners/land lords will just have you leave it in their name.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey guys, the last time there about 5 year ago I wanted to get internet and my GF had to show proof of income to get it hooked up. When I get there in December I will want internet again. My GF now has no proof of income that is why I am wondering if I can have it hooked up and the utilities in my name?

thanks

art


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

My internet connection is in my name.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Permanent Resident Card*



greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey guys, the last time there about 5 year ago I wanted to get internet and my GF had to show proof of income to get it hooked up. When I get there in December I will want internet again. My GF now has no proof of income that is why I am wondering if I can have it hooked up and the utilities in my name?
> 
> thanks
> 
> art


When I hooked up my internet in 2010 they asked me for my Permanent Resident card and passport, electrical bill in our name so that's my experience, same with when I changed to another internet provider. 

But these Internet providers aren't Immigration Officials so maybe an ACR card will work? Banks are the same way in order to open up an account they asked me for my permanent resident card, we had to take photos similar to a passport and electrical bill. I've heard from other expats say they were able to open up accounts as well as other that claim they couldn't without the Permanent Resident card. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Here in Iloilo for our house we built almost 2 years ago, I have PLDT for landline and internet & Cignal for her TV accounts in my name. For water we use the 5 gallon round containers with a cooler furnished by a local water purification co for cooking & drinking and well water for everything else. The electric is brought to our house through a meter from the house next door and I pay him each month. Come to think of it, before we had the house built and were renting an apartment I had already had the same PLDT account, so yes you can have those type accounts in your name while renting. 

Fred


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Thanks guys for all the info. The last time there I did open a bank account with BDO without the ACR card. I just showed id and my passport.

art


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Thanks guys for all the info. The last time there I did open a bank account with BDO without the ACR card. I just showed id and my passport.
> 
> art


Art, I do think they have clamped down on that to quite an extent, at least here in Iloilo. I have been refused to open an account without the ACR card in all except one local PBI branch and then there were severe restrictions on it so I finally just closed it out. I should be getting an ACR card in the next month or so when my 13A Permanent is approved and then I can open an account to which I can write a check to deposit from my stateside bank accounts.

Fred


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey fmartin

I don't know how strict BDO will be on me. I am going back to the branch in Tagum city where i had my account before. Also, I have my ACR card that I got after I opened my account but that card has expired. I don't know if immigration can renew this one or not. I might have to go through the whole process again.

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Well guys, I rented a Camella home in Tagum. The utilities does stay in the owners name. We just take the bills in and pay it.

Thanks 

art


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey guys, the last time there about 5 year ago I wanted to get internet and my GF had to show proof of income to get it hooked up. When I get there in December I will want internet again. My GF now has no proof of income that is why I am wondering if I can have it hooked up and the utilities in my name?
> 
> thanks
> 
> art


I recently put the internet on and could have had the a/c in my name, just for sanity, put in partner's name, just a little easier and she has to deal with it!!


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

I arrived here three years ago. I opened a BPI account with my passport and a photo, ditto for the internet.
I'm now married and buying a house for my wife; the deeds are in our joint names!
The electricity bill and water bill are still addressed to the previous owner. My wife went to change the electricity bill into her name, and mentioned that the deposit of P6000 was a bit steep; the clerk told her not to bother changing it. After all, they don't care who pays the bill as long as someone does!


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

what happens if the previous person applies for utilities at a different address and you are still paying the bills at your house under their name?

art


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

art1946 said:


> what happens if the previous person applies for utilities at a different address and you are still paying the bills at your house under their name?
> 
> art


As has been mentioned, they don't seem to care as long as they get paid.

Fred


----------

